

Pin Your Packages - nvie81
http://nvie.com/posts/pin-your-packages/

======
zacharyvoase
A point worth raising: pinning versions of dependencies in your reusable
Python packages is a great way of creating conflicts. e.g.: package A requires
lxml==2.2.0 and package B requires lxml==2.2.1. Both packages may even work
with lxml 2.2.2, but by being overly specific you've created a packaging
conflict.

Perhaps a caveat should apply to this article -- it's only applicable to
deployments, not to Python packages intended for third-party use.

~~~
martey
The article does state that you should not do version pinning with libraries:

 _WARNING: don’t pin by default when you’re building libraries! Only use
pinning for end products._

